# Western NY- 2 Male Babies born Oct 2



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

My rat had an accidental litter and I am trying to find homes for all of the babies.

They were born Oct 2 and will be ready to go to their new home in 6 weeks.
I have two males from the litter unspoken for currently. Wanting them to go together.

Contact me now and i will send you pics and updated info as they grow.
They will all be lovingly handled every single day and be very well hand tamed before they are ready to be adopted.

The mom is a beautiful Dumbo Himalayan. Dad was a top eared PEW (Pink eyed White). The mom is sweet and tame and a very active healthy girl. Dad was healthy and rehomed.

I live in Batavia, NY smack between Buffalo & Rochester. I may be able to travel within an hour to meet up. 

Pics:
MOM

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









MOM & DAD








BABIES!


----------



## Pandorascaisse (Mar 12, 2014)

I wish I could help you.  Sadly, I don't have another cage right now and my parents would probably die if I got any more. (plus there's no way I'd be able to go all the way out to BUFFALO /grumble ny is too big)

Good luck finding them homes. If you don't find anyone and absolutely cannot keep them, I have a few rattie-loving friends who might be able to help you out more. I could ask them if you wanted me to?


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I'd love for u to ask around  

I decided to keep 3 girls already and my husband will kill me since he wants me to find homes for them all lol. 

If I have to keep the two males too id have to get a whole other cage ugh and going from 1 rat to 6 would give my husband a heart attack lmao


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I guess I can't delete my post. But they all have homes now  I am gonna keep the 3 girls and 2 girls have a home, and someone else is taking all 4 boys! They seem like really great homes and just as excited as me!


----------



## Nic (Sep 19, 2014)

That's wonderful news!


----------

